# Sticky  Post your Classic Pics



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

We are looking for Classic Datsuns for feature cars in NPM.. 

If you're interested then please post the pictures here...or you can send them to [email protected]

thanks


----------



## Rhys1600 (Jul 7, 2005)

Might not be what you are after, but here's my 510

http://www.hioctane.com.au/photos/0904042/pages/DSC02299.htm


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Rhys1600 said:


> Might not be what you are after, but here's my 510
> 
> http://www.hioctane.com.au/photos/0904042/pages/DSC02299.htm


we're more interested in performance than show... can you send addition shots to my mail address above? thanks

not to say we won't look at show cars...or restored... the door is pretty much wide open..


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I have that 81 210 hatchback seen here: 










It's not done yet, but it shows the progress of the little car i bought for $460 and had to use a 2x4 for a wheel chock because someone tore the e-brake handle out of it's gussets ( might have had something to do with the repairs someone made to the front brakes... ) I've fixed it up, replaced nearly everything ( except rear axle ) I've upgraded things, added things, had to fabricate everything pretty much, there's not many 210 speed parts. I had to do some body work and repaint, so I stripped the whole car to metal and fixed up all the damage and rust, and repainted it ( with spray cans. )

upgrades:
Oil cooler, oil filter relocate, oil thermostat, electric fan, larger radiator, upgraded HVC, 8mm spark plug wires, reduction gear starter, A15, mystery mild cam, holley 5200 carb, 15" wheels, 195x15x50 tires, pedders sport ryders 2" lowering springs on rear, koni special dampers, h4 headlamps, upgraded wiring harness, all led lighting, autometer electric oil pressure, water temp, egt gauges in custom mount where radio used to be, cirkit boss additional fuse block mounted in glove box, wired for radio with amplified fuba antenna, gps patch antenna mounted on roof, generic sport seats, corbeau 3 point seatbelts, no carpet, custom grill, vintage airdam, hatch louvers

projects:
dogleg 5 speed
280zx turbo brakes w/wildwood calipers
280zx coilover conversion
camber plate
replace all bushings with noltec poly bushings
gps system
new front bumper
finish propane conversion
propane turbo

I do this all for fun, I don't work on cars for a living.


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

mine are on my site www.datsuns.co.uk under our cars and some details of them,
but here is a couple of quick pics for you
this is my 1978 Datsun 200B (with a 300zx engine that i fitted)








and here is my 1979 datsun 180B (fj20ET in progress)


----------



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm restoring a 1968 Datsun 2000 Roadster from the frame up. I'm taking lots of pictures and have a website documenting the whole project (http://www.mydatsunroadster.com). I'd write a series of 3 or 4 high-level articles on the restoration process if that is something you guys would be interested in.


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

My 1982 Datsun 210 Deluxe station wagon. Not really what you're after, but I'll take any chance to whore it 

Its largely stock, only modifications being a SuperTrapp exhaust, Koni reds up front, with 3 coils cut off the stock springs (before anyone says anything, let me just say that this job was done *right*. The increase in rate was calculated and they were cut in a very specific spot. rides perfect. no bouncing silliness). Out back, the car has some MASSIVE low-milege shocks from an old Toyota truck. I can't remember who make them, but it's a brand name. *firm* ride  Inside, the car's baby blue interior has been mostly dyed black. The wheels are Enkei imitations from some 510. The bumpers have also been pushed in, and a homemade front airdam added.

I've got plans for it in the future.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

They aren't the prettiest cars but they are cool.

620 is all stock with L16

510 has a L20 ported, blue printed, battery in trunk, and lots of rust! Work in progress.


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

what about an 85 maxima???

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2084905


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

Do any of these cars really qualify as 'classic'? With the possible exception of the PL510 or the SRL roadster mentioned above? I think the anything made in the 80s or even late 70s would just be old Datsuns. I would call my 1964 320 a classic but not my 78 280Z or my 79 810 2dr. Don't get me wrong. There's nothing wrong with and old Datsun. I love 'em! But, in my opinion, to define them as classic, you would have to broaden the definition of the word.


----------



## li'l Hustler (Sep 2, 2005)

*Li'l Hustler*

http://by103fd.bay103.hotmail.msn.c...439b551fd499bace8edca1b964fbbeece66ab1fde9d70


----------



## li'l Hustler (Sep 2, 2005)

li'l Hustler said:


> http://by103fd.bay103.hotmail.msn.c...439b551fd499bace8edca1b964fbbeece66ab1fde9d70



sorry guys wrong link


----------



## '71 Hakosuka (Dec 18, 2004)

Here is a series of pics of my car. It is a 1971 Skyline. I almost have it back on the road. Please excuse the fact that it is another forum, it just happens to be the easiest way to show that many pics. I have done more since the last pic, but have been to busy preparing for the Classic Japanese Car Show in Oct. to update. 

http://www.classiczcars.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18195

Brian


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

^^ that's a nice car!

I'll see you at the JCCS 10/01.


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

Now that's a classic! I saw it at last year's Mossy Nissan Show in Oceanside. I was the guy with the red 64 L320 parked beside Gary's red NL320.


----------



## beastmoore (Sep 27, 2005)

*Wish I had pics*

I have owned some cool Datsuns in my time - unfortunately don't have digital pics. I know I have a photo of my 610 somewhere. Believe it or not, this was a pretty competitive (and luxurious) rally car. Also had a 510 station wagon that my brother in law built the engine for. I bought it off his sister who had painted it Tremclad blue with a roller. What a sleeper: 5 spd, Weber carb, header, full race cam - it screamed!!


----------



## li'l Hustler (Sep 2, 2005)

beastmoore said:


> I have owned some cool Datsuns in my time - unfortunately don't have digital pics. I know I have a photo of my 610 somewhere. Believe it or not, this was a pretty competitive (and luxurious) rally car. Also had a 510 station wagon that my brother in law built the engine for. I bought it off his sister who had painted it Tremclad blue with a roller. What a sleeper: 5 spd, Weber carb, header, full race cam - it screamed!!



why dont you just get a desposeble camera and have them put it on a cd


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Here are some pics of my 71 Dime, still in progress of course! Link is in the signature!


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Not really old, nor is it technically a Datsun, but I consider it classic "old school".

















Powered by an S14 SR20DE:









It should have about 145RWHP, weighs around 2300LBS... I'm going to have it weighed one of these days, just to find out for sure.
It doesn't even have a dashboard... The stock gauge cluster is just tied down to the steering column. :fluffy:


----------



## Nismo_NOR (Aug 12, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## li'l Hustler (Sep 2, 2005)

*here is the work in progress*

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2228552


----------



## resorb (Oct 18, 2005)

here is my 1982 Datsun 200sx Notchback.... 

she's my "dift box"




















































enjoy


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

wow :O what a pretty 200sx baby, 
the sister of mine  jeje except that my interiors sucks but just check the new paint job  

























































and the stock rims I polished myself 








want to see a J18 engine?








 hope you like it.
greetings from mexico city 
seeya


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

There are a lot of nice cars on here, but I am a little disappointed that there were no 1600/2000 Datsun road-
sters pictured. I had a silver 1968 Datsun 2000. it was one of the most fun sportscars I have ever owned. I was the third owner on it and it was about 6 years old when I bought it.

I used to take it on the Z club drives and it stayed right
with them in the twisties. I have wished a hundred times that I had kept it.

OkieScot


----------



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

You can get another one! I am restoring a 68 2000 right now. There are forums dedicated to the roadsters and a mailing list. These cars can be had for a couple of thousand dollars in good working order if you shop around a bit.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

the roadsters are still around and there's after-market support too.
it's just hard to find one that isn't a beater or a completely restored one.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

I would love to have another one, but at 68 I do not have the desire to restore one and I do not have the money to buy an already restored model.

Fixed incomes are the pits, too bad I can't fix my outgo as
well. Now I have to add part D Medicare to my expenses when I don't even need it.

OkieScot


----------



## NMUFO (Mar 2, 2006)

*Richard's Datsuns*

Hello everyone!!!

I just joined the forum and look forward to hanging out here every now and then, if you'd like more info on my datsuns just check out MY SITE (I've not updated it in a while)

THANKS!! 

Rich


Rebo - 1969 Datsun 510 5-Door Station Wagon
Mods - Stock L16 1.6 liter 4-speed with a Weber DGV 32/36 a rebuilt stock carb will be going back on soon - (Daily Driver at this time)










Zootie - 1972 Datsun 510 2-Door Sedan
Mods - Suspension Technics springs, Tokico inserts, Turn SIX swaybars & a semi-stock L16 1.6 liter 4-speed with a Weber DGV 32/36 and factory SSS exhaust and distributor - Has a dogtail 5-speed waiting to go in (This was my normal daily driver... but I can't afford to insure it now)










Not yet named - 1978 Datsun B210 2-Door Sedan
Mods - Stock A15 1.5 liter 4-speed - but I MIGHT have a L-20B 2.0 liter and a dogtail 5-speed - (In th process of rebuilding)


----------



## padieg (Jul 19, 2006)

*A newbie in here!*

Hi everybody! Cheers from Argentina. 
This is me and my 310 (or 120A as it's known down here):


----------



## joaquin714 (May 18, 2006)

Heres my 67.5 1600 Datsun roadster next to my 88 B12 Driver.


----------



## projectdatsun (Nov 8, 2006)

This is my baby I've been working on, I'll have the website up for it shortly.


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

That truly is a classic! Must be tough to find parts for but it looks to be cosmetically complete.


----------



## projectdatsun (Nov 8, 2006)

*It sure is beautiful*



Mig2 said:


> That truly is a classic! Must be tough to find parts for but it looks to be cosmetically complete.


Yeah I think parts for this car are basically non-existant, which is why most will have to be fabricated, luckily, most of it is in great condition! The biggest problem right now is the weather stripping, its still their but after 47 years, rubber just cant hold its shape anymore! I have pictures and information on it at my site:

Welcome To Project Datsun

Right now I'm just doing some basic things. Cleaning out the gas tank, replacing the battery, filters, and the carb will need to be rebuilt. I "think" after that she should run! So I'm crossing my fingers and taking pictures and notes of all my progress.


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

padieg said:


>


I'm from SoCal (US), it's nice to see some Datsun Cherrys from all over the world.
Here is mine, its a 1981 Datsun 310 GX (that's what they are called here). Here are some pics:























































The motor runs perfect, i'm trying to fiddle with the suspension and brakes and make some improvements- hopefully


----------



## Stickerman (Jan 27, 2007)

You want performance? It has this


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Stickerman said:


> You want performance? It has this



I find that very offensive, but damn so awsome!


----------



## Stickerman (Jan 27, 2007)

Don't let it offend you. I have 5 other stock Roadsters and a 320 pickup. This car would have been a parts car, if not saved.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Stickerman said:


> Don't let it offend you. I have 5 other stock Roadsters and a 320 pickup. This car would have been a parts car, if not saved.



Nice, do you have pics of those? I always wanted a Roadster.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

What'd you pull the Zetec out of -a Ranger? How much of a weight savings/increase did it provide? What engine management did you use? Now that Nissan stopped making decent 4's , it's nice to see someone taking advantage of the good 4's that some of the domestic manufacturers have been coming out with lately.


----------



## Stickerman (Jan 27, 2007)

Zetecs never came in a Ranger. This was a 2004 factory crate motor. The Zetec is a European motor that Ford is using, there is tremendous aftermarket for it in Europe. If you look at the photo, it is turned sideways to make it RWD. It is mated to a Ford Type 9 tranny and run with a Contour SVT computer. Nothing was cut, and the motor sits level. The transmission even comes out the factory hole. Brackets were made to have the Zetec mate to the factory Datsun mounts. It is putting out 200+ HP in an 1800 pound car. You don't know it's there until I let you know.It is a lot of fun.

This one is my favorite though. 1964 Datsun 1500









And this is my Home Depot runner


----------



## Q.C.Autosports (Feb 23, 2007)

*1974 260Z*

*Hello, I am new here and would like to post aphoto of an unfinished project. It will be posting it on ebay. Tri Side Webers, SPARCO Seat, Super Star Wheels 9.5 and8.5 x 14s.*
oI


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Ville said:


> wow :O what a pretty 200sx baby,
> the sister of mine  jeje except that my interiors sucks but just check the new paint job
> 
> want to see a J18 engine?
> ...


I really like this car. I used to do dealer preps on them when they were new. Thanks for posting the pics. I never saw a J18 before. It looks like an A-series engine in there!


----------



## lister17 (Feb 23, 2007)

Spose you are gonna hafta guess what it is before you argue about whether or not its a classic......


----------



## lister17 (Feb 23, 2007)

Not sure if you call this classic either...but its a goody....


----------



## 160Z (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

My '71 Turbo 240Z


----------



## kjopi (May 28, 2007)

Here's a couple photos of my 67 1/2 Roadster. Gotta love the classics!




























>:^D


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

My 1981 Datsun 310GX might be up for sale, i wanted to get an idea of how much this car could go for. Any ideas? Pictures of it were on page 3 or end of 2 i believe.


----------



## vetsun280 (Nov 13, 2007)

*here's you some performance and show in one package*

This is my 1981 Datsun 280zx. I retro-fitted an LT1 from a 92 corvette into my 280. this thing flies!! my only run at the track i ran a 13.6 but i lost traction from the dig. i spun for about a second



http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b168/ChaseMcDaniel/l_d0d870875b197dc5253ef247927f02f5.jpg

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b168/ChaseMcDaniel/l_c8214e46f45846867de3c4a20f714d55.jpg

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b168/ChaseMcDaniel/l_628aef1b76fd24e3a4e725b27d978cbe.jpg

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b168/ChaseMcDaniel/l_68df054cdeb21e562d54629294de4a07.jpg

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b168/ChaseMcDaniel/l_8e78fbc9819b46aaca80078319e0792a.jpg

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b168/ChaseMcDaniel/l_007ce4493c8467daed6629f65f4418fc.jpg

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b168/ChaseMcDaniel/l_5e35d4c49e250f3fe462f6b761827a95.jpg

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b168/ChaseMcDaniel/l_4e54c2e3dbc421f519ee8e1c14f56624.jpg

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b168/ChaseMcDaniel/l_0c9f25d7a1c796afda5a0ed57c8479df.jpg


----------



## vetsun280 (Nov 13, 2007)

or if you wanted them shown on here with out having to click a link here you go...


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

just about finshed now, here is my 1979 datsun 180B (uk spec)


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Ant-Dat that is awesome! That car is going to be a rocket. 

Very nice my friend.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

I have a friend with a 1977 datsun 280z ill try to take some pics and post it up


----------



## Brasileira (Apr 10, 2009)

*1977 Datsun B210*


----------



## king bee66 (May 11, 2009)




----------



## Scotty_B_MN (Jul 1, 2009)

*work in progress*

i bought my 810 in high school from a friend for $150. it had a blown head gasket with 70k on the motor. ran out of time and money so i put her in my grandpa's barn for a couple years. went down to the farm a couple times this summer and yesterday got her running!!















:eek:


----------



## PalomarMt. (Sep 9, 2009)

*My 71 Datsun 510 touge car*


----------



## 240batmobile (Feb 2, 2010)

*240z*

hey this is my '73 240z. its a work in progress but its getting there 













Login | Facebook


----------



## 240batmobile (Feb 2, 2010)

*240z batmobile*

hey this is my 73 240z work in progress












<a href="http://s38.photobucket.com/albums/e150/trashtalker8901/?action=view&current=6730_123655798769_505928769_2336291.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e150/trashtalker8901/6730_123655798769_505928769_2336291.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## epb240sx (Sep 29, 2012)

http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/528696_540601289289018_844762512_n.jpg


----------

